# "Non-Mainstream" Christian Music



## Laela (Jan 28, 2010)

Thought I'd start a thread on artists that Praise God in other musical styles. 

If you have some favorites..I'd love to hear them! I love any music that lifts up the name of the Most High. 

Here's a very beautiful rendition:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOiGBpjnyyw
by Avion Blackman


----------



## Mocha5 (Jan 28, 2010)

That was beautiful!  Thanks!  Here's mine:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7-JpzxOZRs


My favorite right now! :reddancer:


----------



## divya (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice thread! 

I love Avion Blackman! Here's a song from her brother that I love. Their whole family is so talented...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cx9qKdIy9KA

Mocha, I am so checking that group! Do you listen to Seventh Day Slumber. Their rendition of "Mighty to Save" is great! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hG9z-Z3szc


----------



## Laela (Jan 29, 2010)

Love it! 

They sound a bit like Mercy Me to me. 



Mocha5 said:


> That was beautiful!  Thanks!  Here's mine:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7-JpzxOZRs
> 
> ...






She has a beautiful voice... I was reading up on their bio; didn't know Toby Mac was their mentor. 

Thanks for the link on her brother ! 




divya said:


> Nice thread!
> 
> I love Avion Blackman! Here's a song from her brother that I love. Their whole family is so talented...
> 
> ...


----------



## Laela (Jan 29, 2010)

One more...from Nigeria. This woman is awesome!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpkjBYZva6w&feature=related

I'm a weena! love it... 

God's people are all over, and it's refreshing to see how others worship.

Be blessed!


----------



## divya (Jan 29, 2010)

Laela said:


> One more...from Nigeria. This woman is awesome!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpkjBYZva6w&feature=related
> 
> ...



Amen to the bold! I love hearing Nigerian gospel! 

This one is nice too... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGQ-YenUyqg


----------



## sky035 (Jan 30, 2010)

Laela said:


> One more...from Nigeria. This woman is awesome!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpkjBYZva6w&feature=related
> 
> ...


 

This song is great...love the beats . I listen to praise & worship as I study. Thanks.


----------



## sky035 (Jan 30, 2010)

Great thread...I am new to this forum. Here are my choices. 

I chose Holy Holy by Agnus Dei...it gives me the chills.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWndDW_271g&feature=related


Also, You Come by Hillsong. Another favourite

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RmZFaruXhs


----------



## sky035 (Jan 30, 2010)

Wanted to add one more...Isaac Blackman's Dont Let Go

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVQ0fUswAXo&feature=related


----------



## maxineshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Thank you everyone.  I have been thinking about looking for other Christian music to listen too.

I wish I had something to add to this thread, but all I can think of is a Dies Irae by Karl Jenkins .  Yeah, I don't think that counts I just like the way their voices sound.


----------



## Laela (Jan 31, 2010)

Lovely song... I especially enjoyed the scenery and dancing... why is sister girl singing with her eyes tightly closed like that?  




divya said:


> Amen to the bold! I love hearing Nigerian gospel!
> 
> This one is nice too... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGQ-YenUyqg


----------



## Laela (Jan 31, 2010)

MondoDismo,

I find that over time, my music collection has changed... it's not so much the 'music' that has changed but the purpose behind it and who is being honored (God). There are Christian artists in every genre..not everyone has the same musical tastes and God knows that..   I recall you'd posted about conviction and getting rid of some of your old music, and that's just evidence of God working in your life.

Stay encouraged and Blessed!


----------



## divya (Jan 31, 2010)

Laela said:


> Lovely song... I especially enjoyed the scenery and dancing... why is sister girl singing with her eyes tightly closed like that?




Yea  She's _feelin_ what she's singing!


----------



## Laela (Jan 31, 2010)

One more... Jamaican style... I'm so glad he's saved now!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81psVh2awUE

*Papa San*

INTRO
Blessed be the king of Israel everytime, Cho!
Mek wi hail Him up; Mek wi hail Him up; Mek wi hail Him up; (Uh, Uh)
Mek wi hail Him up; Mek wi hail Him up; Mek wi hail Him up; (Uh, Uh)
Mek wi hail Him up; You know mi tell dem seh
Yu see my king, mi love Him, Check it, Hey!

CHORUS
Mek wi hail up dih man deh come die for my sins,
Thank Him daily for everything,
What ah peace and joy weh dat deh man bring, (Sing.. sing)
Mek wi hail up dih man him come die for my sins
Thank Him daily for everything
What peace and joy weh dat deh man bring, (Sing.. sing)

A
When Jesus ah did trod Him used to humble as lamb
Dih world tek on dih flesh and come dwell amongst man
Dih Father send Son fi complete mission
Thus I can have a chance fi see salvation
Salvation is a gift and ah nuh something weh u buy
Jesus is the reason so yu nuh fih haffi ask mi why
Ah HIM make dih sacrifice fi you and I
So mek wi hail up dih GOD from mount Zion high (sing!)

B
John Baptist dih nuh worthy fi latch on Him shoes
When Christ get ready everybody haffi move
When yu trust inna Jesus yu nuh worry bout food
Him use two fish five bread and feed ah whole multitude
Dih scribe and dih Pharisees fulla excuse
Ah coulda wah did really tek dem deh stiff necked Jews,
Who dem fi pick dem nuh pick,
who dem fi choose dem refuse,
Come gih sum' mek we spread Jah Jah news (now!)

C
Him mek sea above land yet it cannot overflow,
By dih power of His mouth he can fall deh hair or snow
Paint dih breeze inna colour mek yu see when it ah blow
Dih birds of the air Him can show them where go
Kick dih world to pieces with tip of His toe,
And call thousand angel everythin' get over throw,
(Him seh), knock it shall be open if ah Him you want fi know,
Ah who no want fi knock can tan outta door, (Cho)


----------



## maxineshaw (Jan 31, 2010)

Laela said:


> MondoDismo,
> 
> I find that over time, my music collection has changed... it's not so much the 'music' that has changed but the purpose behind it and who is being honored (God). There are Christian artists in every genre..not everyone has the same musical tastes and God knows that..   I recall you'd posted about conviction and getting rid of some of your old music, and that's just evidence of God working in your life.
> 
> Stay encouraged and Blessed!



Thank you, *Laela*.  That is the *exact *reason.  I just can't stand to listen to too much secular music (well, I still like music by the Art of Noise, classical music).  

I like all genres of music because I have a deep appreciate for talent.  I remember being in Family Christian Bookstore and hearing a "rock" song, but it was about Jesus.  To this day I still regret not asking who it was.  
The song was excellent.  I'd never heard anything like it.  


And thank you for providing the lyrics to that Papa San song.  I was...lost.


----------



## Laela (Feb 1, 2010)

^^ My mom doesn't care too much for Papa San   Some Christians may not receive music like this too well, and that's their prerogative. To even get into a 'debate' on what qualifies as _Holy Music_ is moot.
To each her own, so long as God Almighty is being honored and there's no ambiguity, I'll listen to it.  

God bless


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Feb 11, 2010)

Check out mali music and *PHIL WICKHAM* if you haven't already ladies.  I love them and thank God for them!


----------

